# Flight Medic vs. Flight RN: Interesting



## NorCal (Dec 9, 2011)

Being that I work for a hospital, and I deal with incoming patient's who are flown into my facility, I have interesting interactions/ conversations from time to time.

I was talking to a veteran pilot with a company that employees both a Flight RN & and Flight Medic, and I asked him why they didn't go with just one or another (2 RN's or 2 Medics). The pilot stated his company didn't like the idea of having an exclusive discipline and thought the best care would be administered by a flight crew of each discipline.

The pilot also stated that the Paramedic's typically operate better on the scene of the incident, and the RN usually performed better when interfacing with hospital personnel after they've landed at the hospital; which is why his company preferred to operate with one of each.  

It was an interesting conversation . . .


----------



## Veneficus (Dec 9, 2011)

NorCal said:


> Being that I work for a hospital, and I deal with incoming patient's who are flown into my facility, I have interesting interactions/ conversations from time to time.
> 
> I was talking to a veteran pilot with a company that employees both a Flight RN & and Flight Medic, and I asked him why they didn't go with just one or another (2 RN's or 2 Medics). The pilot stated his company didn't like the idea of having an exclusive discipline and thought the best care would be administered by a flight crew of each discipline.
> 
> ...



A team is greater than the sum of its parts.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

Veneficus said:


> A team is greater than the sum of its parts.


What he said.  It's the same reason why we adjust the makeup of the team on our (fixed-wing) air ambulance based on the needs of the patient.


----------



## NorCal (Dec 9, 2011)

It makes alot of sense, and I just didn't know that was the fact and I wanted to pass it along here. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 9, 2011)

Not a problem.



> Operation Iraqi Freedom Veteran



Thank you for your service.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 9, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Thank you for your service.



Seconded.

The reason you were told is the same reason the flight division of my agency flys RN/Medic.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Jan 31, 2012)

So where does a Paramedic/RN fit in that continuum?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 31, 2012)

Bon-Tech said:


> So where does a Paramedic/RN fit in that continuum?



A nice benefit to have/will help you get hired. Here, treated as an RN, but can meet the medic requirement for takeoff.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 31, 2012)

Bon-Tech said:


> So where does a Paramedic/RN fit in that continuum?


They'd be treated as RN, but with the added bonus that their orientation to scene operations will be MUCH shorter as they're already very familiar with scene work. During one of my fly-along rides, I was told flat-out that the program prefers to hire ICU RN's that are Paramedics. The reason I was given was that ICU RN's that have no field experience take about 6 times longer to train for the field than their RN/Paramedic counterparts. That was from the program's Chief Flight Nurse.



PoeticInjustice said:


> A nice benefit to have/will help you get  hired. Here, treated as an RN, but can meet the medic requirement for  takeoff.


The dual-licensed also makes things easier for those requirements that you must have a licensed Paramedic on board. Incidentally, CCT units in CA seem to require 2 EMT (minimum) personnel on board to be considered an ambulance. If the RN is certified as an EMT, that meets the requirements if the driver is also an EMT. I believe that's why the CHP helos are considered "Rescue" units as they only have one Paramedic... Interesting, isn't it?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 31, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> A nice benefit to have/will help you get hired. Here, treated as an RN, but can meet the medic requirement for takeoff.



Exactly what my understanding of it is. You'll be held to the RN license and would be hired as a flight RN so they'd be looking for the ER and ICU experience.

RN is still considered above medic for the fact of education level. I don't agree with it but that's a whole can of worms I don't want to get into. I'll I will say is many of the RNs I have worked with during my clinicals haven't impressed me. Some have though, I will say that. The same goes for medics. Some are great others, not so much.


----------



## BigBad (Mar 2, 2012)

Flight medics are the :censored: of the relationship.


----------



## 2BFFSAR (Mar 14, 2012)

So what companies employ flight EMTs/medics in socal? I would love to do this but have trouble finding opprtunities..


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 14, 2012)

2BFFSAR said:


> So what companies employ flight EMTs/medics in socal? I would love to do this but have trouble finding opprtunities..



I am pretty sure there aren't any EMT Flight gigs unless it is sar or you are also a pilot. You would also need experience as I am sure there would be many people going for the job if it were available. Even for Medic and nurse there is a lot more training and experience needed than having a p card.


----------

